# Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht



## eifelyeti (15. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin der Neue 
Wir haben in unserem Gartenteich im Sommer bei ungünstigem Wetter gerne Probleme mit schlagartiger Veralgung. 
Bisher habe ich diese immer mit einem Nassauger vom Grund abgesaugt, das ist aber ein sehr mühseliges Geschäft, da das Fassungsvermögen nur 15 Liter beträgt und man somit immer nur ein paar Sekunden saugen kann bevor der Eimer voll ist. 
Jetzt sind wir auf der Suche nach einer transportablen Schmutzwasserpumpe mit einem Saug- und einem Ablassschlauchanschluss, so das einer Absaugen und eine weitere Person mit dem andern Schlauch die Brühe im Garten verteilen kann. 
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit so etwas oder Bezugsquellen? Ich finde im Netz nur die Krawallversionen für Feuerwehr & Co. Für unsere Zwecke langt ein Gerät mit 1" Anschlüssen völlig. 
Vielen Dank & Besten Gruß
Markus


----------



## Zaubernuss (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Hallo,

ich habe mir im letzten Jahr aus dem Internet einen Schlammsauger bestellt. Der ist einfach genial. Zu bestellen bei www.WSI-international.de. Alles Mögliche an Pumpen hatte ich vorher ausprobiert. Ruckzuck ist alles verstopft und man muss die Pumpe auseinanderbauen um sie wieder zu aktivieren.
Dieses System von dem ich spreche, wird an mit einem Kärcher bzw. Hochdruckreiniger betrieben. Wenn der vorhanden sein sollte - kann man sich ggf. auch mal beim Nachbarn leihen - kann ich das System nur empfehlen. Der Dreck - Algen - Blätter wird über einen 1 1/4 Zoll Schlauch abtransportiert. Die Wassermenge, die aus dem Teich abtransportiert wird, ist wesendlich höher als bei einer Pumpe. Bislang ist ein Verstopfen des Schlauches noch nicht vorgekommen. Funktioniert super! Der Preis lag mit Kärcher - Adapter unter 100 Euro. Schau mal!


----------



## eifelyeti (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Hallo, 
vielen Dank. Ein Kärcher ist vorhanden. Wie funktioniert das denn genau? Die Lanze von WSI wird an die Kärcherpistole angeschlossen. Wie geht's dann weiter? In dem Video ist leider nur schlecht zu erkennen wie das System aufgebaut ist.
Ich habe mittlerweile herausgefunden das ich nach Schlammsauger hätte suchen müssen. Die arbeiten aber auch alle mit kleinen Tanks, so das man ewig Beschäftigung hat. Dein Vorschlag sieht da schon weit interessanter aus.


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Dachte ich schreib das mal hier, hoffe es passt: Hatte heute etwas Stress beim Zurückgeben eines gerade erst gekauften Schlammsaugers. Falls ihr euch hin und wieder auch mal gerne von "Schnäppchen" verleiten lasst: Lasst die Finger von dem Schlammsauger "pontec PondoMatic Sauger für Pool und Gartenteich, 1.400 W" der aktuell bei einem der bekannteren Garten & Zoo Märkten im Angebot (99,- €) ist. 
Der hat eine Schaltung derart, dass er 25 Sekunden saugt, dann ausgeht, den gesaugten Kram entleert, dann wieder 25 Sekunden saugt, ... Echt übel. 
Aber ich hätte es mir eigentlich denken können, dass bei dem Preis ein Haken ist.


----------



## willi1954 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

wir haben mit dem Oase gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ist zwar net ganz billig, aber funktioniert sehr gut.

Gruss Willi


----------



## hkkleemann (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Stimmt! Der Oase ist da in der Funktion nicht derartig eingeschränkt. Wie gesagt: Ich war finanziell abgelenkt, wäre aber aktuell auch nicht bereit soviel auszugeben. Wenn ich mal unbedingt einen benötige, dann wird es wohl der Oase werden.


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Hallo, meinen hab ich ja hier schon mal vorgestellt :
Schmutzwasserpumpe : Ab 50.- im Baumarkt


----------



## willi1954 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

ich glaub, hier war die rede vom algen absaugen. ob das mit einer schmutzwasserpumpe gelingt?
ich glaub nicht


----------



## jolantha (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pumpe zum Algen absaugen gesucht*

Willi, das kommt auf das Algenstadium an, wenn es ganz frische Fadenalgen sind, geht es nicht !
Dann nimmt man ja auch eine Klobürste zum Aufwickeln . 
Sind sie im Zersetzungsstadium geht es schon ganz gut, dann flutschen sie schon durch ,
und haben sie sich schon aufgelöst, und schweben überall nur noch rum, dann gehts  toll.


----------

